# Lounge > Sports >  >  Tennis!

## ev0ker

I'm on team *Djokovic* and team *Federer*.

----------


## JesusChild

Sweet. Team DJokovic here too, What an Intense match between him and Nadal today, Wow Great Rally to try and come back but Nadal battled back and found a way to win but wow went for 6 sets, I really thought Novak would have had him, yes definitely Team DJokovic, He played Great, Exciting Match.  Team DJokovic and Team Sharapova.  Can't Wait to see her Play.   Thanks for making this Thread

----------


## ev0ker

> Sweet. Team DJokovic here too, What an Intense match between him and Nadal today, Wow Great Rally to try and come back but Nadal battled back and found a way to win but wow went for 6 sets, I really thought Novak would have had him, yes definitely Team DJokovic, He played Great, Exciting Match.  Team DJokovic and Team Sharapova.  Can't Wait to see her Play.   Thanks for making this Thread




Indeed! The tie-break was intense. I actually thought Nadal was already winning when it was 5-0 during the third set. Djokovic came a long way but the game wasn't for him. Next time, perhaps!

----------


## JesusChild

Have to say its amazing what Nadal has accomplished, he's made history,  8 French Open Titles, The Most Grand Slams in One event, His match with David Ferrer was still a pretty good match up but it didn't have the intensity of his match up with Djokovic, Dkjokoic remains Nadal strongest competitor, The French Open is just one event, in August we are having the Rogers Cup here again, wonder if they will be in it, they are two of the best Tennis has seen, Remember back when Andre Agassi, Pete Sampras, Bork, were among the greats.

----------

